# Yellow jacket wasp stings on goat



## madcow (Aug 15, 2013)

Just went out to feed the goats and retrieve feed bowls from their shelter as fed them yesterday in there because of rain, and I got a yellow jacket sting while getting the bowls out of the shelter.  I noticed that our young buckling, Waldo, was scratching places on his leg and Ginger, a doe, was holding her leg up and doing lots of tongue movements in her mouth.  I'm pretty sure they were stung too, and worried about anaphylatic reactions.  Does that kind of thing happen with goats, like it does with humans?  Ginger wouldn't come out of the shelter as I think it scared her, but I didn't see the wasps any longer.  Looked around and couldn't find a nest anywhere.  It's almost like they were mirauding wasps.  If I hadn't gotten stung I wouldn't know what was happening with them, or notice why they were acting funny.  Any thing I should worry about?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 15, 2013)

If she was going to react, I would think it would be fast but if she continues to be stung, that could lead to a problem too.  I know that some people have given goats benadryl but no clue on dosage or even safety.  Keep looking for the source.  Some of them have ground burrows and you might just have to sit and watch the traffic to figure out where they are coming from.


----------



## Rocco (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, you can give Benadryl at labelled dosage, or up to two times labelled dosage with no problem. We've used it a few times...including on a possible snake bite victim buck. Liquid is easier to use, but gel caps can be stuck into a piece of bread and fed if needed.


----------



## madcow (Aug 15, 2013)

Rocco said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can give Benadryl at labelled dosage, or up to two times labelled dosage with no problem. We've used it a few times...including on a possible snake bite victim buck. Liquid is easier to use, but gel caps can be stuck into a piece of bread and fed if needed.


Great info to have!  Thanks.  They seem to be doing okay at this point, but I can still tell it bothers them.  Mine still bothers me too, I guess that seems reasonable for everyone concerned.  Hate wasps!


----------



## Rocco (Aug 15, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> Hate wasps!


Yep, me too. They gather near the water troughs and scare our donkey enough that the poor thing is afraid to get a drink sometimes. Me and my wife have both been stung just recently too.....


----------

